# wyłącznie matrycy

## kicus

podczas pracy na laptopie, czytanie stron, czy ogladania filmów, nieraz zdarza się że matryca laptopa nagle się wyłącza, ale wystarczy ruszyc myszką bądz nacisnąć klawisz i wszystko ok. co jest tego przyczyną??? nie jest to na pewno wygasacz ekranu..

----------

## Redhot

Nie jest na pewno to wygaszacz X-ów, nie tylko środowiska graficznego?

Jezeli nie jestes pewnien to poszukaj o jego wylaczeniu.

----------

## kicus

jesli bylby to jakikolwiek wygasacz to włączał by się on w określonych odstępach czasu, a tak nie jest. mysle ze to acpi mi to powoduje choć nie wiem...

----------

## kurak

A spóbowałeś takie cos:

```
*  sys-power/powersave

      Latest version available: 0.15.11

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 529 kB

      Homepage:      http://powersave.sf.net/

      Description:   Powersave Daemon

      License:       GPL-2

```

 i nie trzeba acpi, z tego co piszesz wnioskuje, że masz laptopa, a to bardzo fajnie działa na lapciaku:)

----------

## kicus

hmm.. a Ty Kurak masz to powersave??? mógłbyś mi coś więcej o tym napisać? czy jest to po prostu zamiennik apci? ma cos w sobie lepszego?

----------

## kurak

Mam powersave, bardzo fajnie to działa, jeżeli masz jeszcze KDE to drzucasz sobie kpowersave i wszystko gra! po instalacji wystarczy dodać tylko

```
rc-update add powersaved default
```

 i masz z glowy zarządzanie energią. W konfigach da się robić dość ciekawe rzeczy, aczkolwiek nie praktykowałem tego, jedynie przejrzałem tak z grubsza możliwości, i są bardzo duże  :Smile: 

Klik

----------

## kicus

ok Kurak:D dzięki:) pobawie się powersaved  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

dalej dzieje sie to samo:/ matryca nadal czasem gasnie:/ uzywam powersaved  i dalej to samo, na acpi tez:/ jaka moze byc tego przyczyna???

----------

## Odinist

Wyłącz ACPI   :Surprised: 

A na poważnie to... spróbowałęś wyłączyć "Video" w sekcji ACPI w kernelu?

----------

## kicus

mam wyłączone "Video" w sekcji ACPI i tak sie własnie dzieje, i dalej nie mam pojecia jaki tego powód:/

----------

## Belliash

moze w opcjach KDE masz wlaczone wylaczanie monitora?

----------

## kicus

no nie wiem Morpheouss, bo to się dzieje co jakis czas, np dzis sie sie wyłączy podczas pracy ani razu a jutro moze ze 2 razu sie wylaczy...

----------

## kurak

Może to wina sprzętu, może masz już przełamane kable.. a szukasz winy w oprogramowaniu.

----------

## Belliash

A spytam jeszcze z ciekawosci jaki to laptop i jakiego kernela uzywasz?  :Smile: 

----------

## kicus

kurak, nie sądze żeby to była wina sprzętu ponieważ wystarczy ruch myszką albo wciśnięcie klawisza żeby wszystko bylo ok, Morpheouss to laptop Asus a6jc-q138, a uzywam kernel 2.6.20

----------

## Belliash

 *kicus wrote:*   

> kurak, nie sądze żeby to była wina sprzętu ponieważ wystarczy ruch myszką albo wciśnięcie klawisza żeby wszystko bylo ok, Morpheouss to laptop Asus a6jc-q138, a uzywam kernel 2.6.20

 

ale jaki? 2.6.20 nic nie mowi...

----------

## kicus

gentoo-sources 2.6.20-gentoo-r6

----------

## kurak

A szukałeś z oszczędnością energii? Wg. mnie, probilem tkwi w czymś banalnym. Po czym stwierdziłeś ten problem, czy miałeś to już dużo wcześniej? Być może nieświadomie przestawiłeś jakąś wartość.

----------

## kicus

gdzie poszukac to z oszczędnością energii??? szperalem troche w centrum sterowania na temat bateri, oszczednosci itd. ale dalej to samo:/ wydaje mi się że mam to od pewnego czasu, tylko nie pamietam dokładnie od kiedy mi się tak zrobiło...

----------

## kurak

Konfiguracja pulpitu -> Ekran -> Zarządzanie energią (włącz oszczędzanie monitora)

----------

## kicus

mam tą opcje wyłączoną

----------

## kurak

To może włącz, i ustaw sobie odpowiednie wartości dotyczące usypiania czy wyłączania matrycy.. potestuj z tym.

----------

## kicus

dzis znowu się nagle podczas użytkowania wyłaczyła i po chwili wlaczyła :/

zrobilem tez tak jak mowil mi Morpheouss na irc'u, czyli:

-sprawdzilem czy mialem usunieta opcje OffTime z xorg.conf, mialem usunieta

-sprawdzilem czy mialem usunieta "SHMConfig" "1" z xorg.conf, tez mialem usunieta

ACPI Support i Sleep States - wkompilowalem na stale

a jako modul dalem: AC Adapter, battery, button, video, generic hotkey, fan, processor, thermal zone, asus/medion laptop extras 

i kurcze dalej dzis mi sie stalo to samo, potestuje to na jakims Livecd czy bedzie dalej sie wylaczac

----------

